# 2012 first year garden



## angel1237b

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I AM GETTING SO EXCITED TO START MY 2013 GARDEN..I CAN HARDLY STAND THE WAIT...ANOTHER COUPLE OF MONTH AND AWAY I GO...PLANTED SOME SEEDS YESTERDAY TO GET THEM STARTED...SOOO MUCH FUN...HAPPY GARDENING MY GARDENING FRIENDS..ALL THE BEST FOR 2013.


----------



## HOOKER

nice look'n garden.....
thanks fer share'n it with us..


----------



## jkuchenmeister

Wow. Very nice looking garden. Im very excited to get started myself


----------



## Shannon

Woo Hoo! Yay for spring. My tomato seedlings are poking up. I'm excited too.


----------

